# What arrows to buy?



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

How heavy and arrow are you looking to build? what price range you wanting to spend?? Do you shoot long disntance??? Hunting or target???


----------



## LashCat (Jan 5, 2011)

The Gold Tip XT hunter is the best bang for your buck IMO. For your draw length and weight shoot the 5575's.


----------



## Infamousfrog (Sep 24, 2011)

I am currently using the GT XT hunters right now. But I ordered some Victory VAP w/the SS Penetrator inserts for this hunting season.


----------



## buckshot97 (Jul 19, 2012)

ive used the cabelas brand and they are good for how in expensive they are I would use them or the stalkers if I lived by a cabelas.


----------



## ajstrider (Feb 20, 2009)

The Gold Tip XT Hunters are an excellent choice for a hunting arrow and come at a very reasonable price. You will be needing the 5575 spine arrows. They are probably about the best bang for your buck out there in the arrow world.


----------



## Tman21 (Aug 7, 2012)

dwagoner said:


> How heavy and arrow are you looking to build? what price range you wanting to spend?? Do you shoot long disntance??? Hunting or target???


I'm not sure how heavy? The ones I shoot now are 8.2 gpi, so I'm guessing I want to stay around that so I don't have major difference, right? I'd like to stay under or around $50, I'm sure I'll lose a few so no reason going really expensive. I shoot out to 40-50 yards, but mostly 30 and under. It would be for hunting.
Thanks for the reply guys! It looks like I'll probably going with the Gold Tip XT Hunters!


----------



## No Mercy (Feb 12, 2005)

The Scheels Rogues are equal to the Gold Tip Expedition Hunters. The rogue Elites are equal to the XT Hunters. Gold Tip makes these arrows for Scheels.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

you could go with easton epic and possibly find some in classifieds on here, not sure where you gonna find a dozen for only $50 so thats where you may find someone selling say 9 used arrows or something, check around classifieds, you can find good deals for your money


----------

